# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دبلوم ادارة الموارد البشريه والتدريب في تركيا كوالالمبور لمدة ستة اشهر

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدبلوم :
*ادارة الموارد البشريه والتدريب*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد* *الدبلومات** :*
*وتعقد  في* *تركيا و مصر و المغرب و الاردن و اسبانيا وماليزيا ودبي** و تعقد الدبلومات لمدة ستة اشهر وتبدا الدبلومات في كل شهر وعلى مدار العام*

*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**صفحتنا على الفيس بوك: https://www.facebook.com/almjdhrjo/**صفحتنا على تويتر : https://twitter.com/AlmjdCenter**صفحتنا على يوتيوب* *youtube** : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsk...Q5pqk4A/videos**البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com**هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*·       * *وفيما يلي قائمه بالدبلومات التي تعقد في اسطنبول لمدة ستة اشهر :*
*·       * *دبلوم السلامه العامه و الصحه المهنيه*
*·       * *دبلوم ادارة الموارد البشريه والتدريب*
*·       * *دبلوم المهارات الاداريه و الاشرافيه و القيادية والتخطيط*
*·       * *دبلوم ادارة و نظم الجوده*
*·       * *دبلوم السكرتاريه المعاصره و ادارة المكاتب*
*·       * *دبلوم المحاسبه الماليه في الشركات النفطيه*
*·       * *دبلوم التدقيق و المراجعه الماليه و الاداريه*
*·       * *دبلوم الادارة الالكترونيه والمعرفه*
*·       * *دبلوم الادارة وتحليل البيانات الماليه والموازنات التقديريه*
*·       * *دبلوم العلاقات العامه ومهارات التواصل*
*·       * *دبلوم ادارة المخازن واللوازم والمستودعات*
*·       * *دبلوم صيانة الات و معدات وشبكات الانابيب في الشركات البتروليه*
*·       * *دبلوم الادارة  العامة*
*·       * *دبلوم المشتريات واللوجستية*
*·       * *دبلوم حفظ الملفات وارشفتها يدويا والكترونيا*
*·       * *دبلوم ادارة التدريب وتدريب المدربين* *tot*
*·       * *دبلوم التفكير الابداعي والابتكاري الخلاق*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

